# HUGE Backist eBooks Sale! 25-100% off almost 200 books!



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan (Jul 15, 2010)

(This is from today's blog by my Evil Twin Pamela Burford http://pamelaburford.wordpress.com/ because I can't say it better myself.)

*"Where Can I Find Your Out-of-Print Books?"*

Every author who's been around long enough gets asked that question, and many of us have responded by self-publishing the books we have rights back to online as ebooks, at prices significantly lower than the original print-version prices. About a gazillion ebooks are now offered on sites such as Kindle Store and Smashwords, both previously print-published books and original electronic books. Sifting through all the choices can be a daunting task for readers looking for books by authors with a proven track record.

The good news? There's a new page on Facebook devoted to bringing together authors who have published their out-of-print books in electronic format, and the readers who are eager to get their hands on those republished books. Here's the description from the Backlist Ebooks page:

"We're print-published authors who have released our out-of-print backlist titles as reasonably priced ebooks. Our Wall has announcements of new projects; check out the page tabs for the books we've put into e-vailability."

The Backlist Ebooks page http://facebook.com/backlistebooks is well thought out and easy to navigate. The Authors tab lists participating authors (the number keeps growing), along with links to their websites and books. The Genres tab tells you who writes what kind of book. My favorite is the Resources tab, which provides valuable info about ebooks, where to buy them, what equipment you'll need to read them (a computer is sufficient, no special player needed), and the various formats available.

This line from the info tab says it all: "We'd like to create a thriving backlist ebook community." I'm very excited about connecting with readers and other authors on the Backlist Ebooks Facebook page.

*********

I'd like to add that we've got New York Times and USA Today bestselling author participating, as well as major award winners. Drop by and check us out! [ur]http://facebook.com/backlistebooks[/url]


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting, Patricia - The Facebook page looks interesting.

I have used ebooks as a way to get my backlist back into print, too.


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan (Jul 15, 2010)

HelenSmith said:


> Thanks for posting, Patricia - The Facebook page looks interesting.
> 
> I have used ebooks as a way to get my backlist back into print, too.


I know so many authors who are in the process of self-publishing their backlist as ebooks. Over the next few months, I think we're going to see a huge wave of backlist ebooks. Gotta love electronic publishing!

Pat


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

One of my pet peeves is wanting an out of print book and not being able to find it quickly or easily. It is so nice to see so many new options popping up.


----------



## Patricia Rice (Mar 1, 2010)

I've been having a lot of fun hunting down the first books in series, often out of print but available electronically at excellent prices so it's worth taking the risk to try them out. And if I like that book, I can glom the rest of the series. I'm hoping this Backlist Ebooks will pull together all the different electronic editions in one place to make my buying easier!

I have 47 books in print and probably 40 of them are out of print at this point. Just deciding where to start digitalizing is a daunting task, but I'm gradually getting them out there. It's kind of exciting to be on the cutting edge of a new frontier!


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan (Jul 15, 2010)

Great, food-for-thought blog! "Why do authors make it so difficult to find their backlist titles?" http://www.teleread.com/ebooks/why-do-authors-make-it-difficult-to-find-their-backlist-titles/comment-page-1/#comment-1196416


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

So, can another "Ryan," a _male _ Ryan, a non-romance writer Ryan, (well, my characters _do _ occasionally fall in love, especially in the historical fiction genre) join in this discussion of OOP books? I only have eight, but another two new, self-published ebooks as well. I agree it's a great medium, and only going to grow. The OOP market is probably the largest segment as yet only barely touched. Time to visit and link with this new Facebook page. Thanks for the reference, Patricia.

Cheers,

Gordon Ryan


----------



## indie (Sep 5, 2010)

Will check it out and see what I can find.


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan (Jul 15, 2010)

Gordon Ryan said:


> So, can another "Ryan," a _male _ Ryan, a non-romance writer Ryan, (well, my characters _do _ occasionally fall in love, especially in the historical fiction genre) join in this discussion of OOP books? I only have eight, but another two new, self-published ebooks as well.


No, Gordon, only female romance writers are allowed in this treehouse!  Nice to see you here. Thanks for stopping by--and for joining Backlist Ebooks. Great to have you on board.

Pat


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm delighted that I have also been listed as an author on the Backlist Ebooks Facebook page: http://facebook.com/backlistebooks

Thanks, Patricia!


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan (Jul 15, 2010)

Backlist Ebooks member Vonda McIntyre is a contributor, along with Hugo and Nebula winners, to the short story anthology Breaking Waves to benefit the Gulf Coast Oil Spill Fund. $4.99. Check it out!


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Patricia

I took part in a podcast about ebooks for the Writers Guild of Great Britain last week - saying that ebooks offer a wonderful opportunity for both authors and readers, because they are the perfect way to revive formerly out of print backlist books. More info here. And, naturally, I mentioned the Kindle Boards as a brilliant place to come and talk about books (not just our own!).

There's an accompanying article I wrote for The Writer, the WGGB quarterly magazine that goes out to all guild members. They'll probably put in on the WGGB website soon, in which case I'll link to it - but I name-checked the Kindle Boards in that too.


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan (Jul 15, 2010)

* Halloween Sale! *​
Get 25% OFF Smashwords coupon codes for ebooks by 14 authors, including NYT and USA Today bestsellers and major award-winners! And these are already-low-priced digital reprints of out-of-print titles from major publishers, so it's an opportunity to stock up on some fabulous reads by terrific authors! All genres and ebook formats *(including MOBI for the Kindle). *

You can get the coupon codes either at the Backlist eBooks Facebook page  or our interim website (click on the "Specials" page). The sale ends Oct. 31, so don't delay--and don't keep it a secret from your friends who love bargain books!


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan (Jul 15, 2010)

You asked for it. Here it is!

Announcing one-stop shopping for Kindle editions of out-of-print books by established authors, including NYT and USA Today bestsellers and award-winners...

*The Backlist eBooks Kindle Store*

Scores of books in all genres, most just $2.99 -- Check it out!​


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

The store is a great addition to the site, Pat!  

Karen


----------



## AuthorTerry (Aug 13, 2010)

I hope this is the right forum - recently, there's a new addition to the Amazon store: Backlist Ebooks. This is a convenient place to look for affordable back list books from established authors whose rights on formerly published print books have reverted to them. My offering, WHEN DANGER CALLS is there, but there are more than 50 authors who have titles listed, and more are being added every day. Backlist Ebooks


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This isn't an addition to Amazon.... It's an affiliate link.


----------



## AuthorTerry (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion on my part. Since it had amazon.com in the URL, I assumed (apparently incorrectly) that it had a closer connection to Amazon. It's still a good site.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In fact. . .there's already a thread here about it. . .so I've merged these posts with the existing thread.


----------



## AuthorTerry (Aug 13, 2010)

Guess I missed it - another apology! But I'm glad there's a thread, and that people are finding the links and are able to glom onto these books!


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm so glad to finally be a part of Backlistebooks!  Thanks especially to Pat for all your help and advice.  

Miriam Minger
www.walkerpublishing.net


----------



## 28612 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm so pleased to be a member of Backlist Ebooks ... especially because it gives me a safe place for my very first Kindleboards post


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Wow, imagine that, I was part of a trend and didn't know it.    Will check out the facebook page and the backlist books link. I've a couple more of my backlist to update/reformat for Kindle, too. The nonfiction with a bit of photo and other finagling takes some doing! But I'm very pleased thus far.


----------



## AuthorTerry (Aug 13, 2010)

My romantic suspense, What's in a Name? is now available at the Kindle Store. Special introductory price is 99 cents, but it won't last long.

_*Kudos for Terry Odell's What's in a Name? A Daphne du Maurier Finalist, A Gayle Wilson Award of Excellence Finalist. 2nd Place, Volusia County Laurel Wreath 3rd Place, Aspen Gold Romantic Suspense. A Top Pick from Night Owl Reviews, Four Stars from RT Magazine*_

*Running for the wrong reason can still get you killed.*

Kelli Carpenter has changed her name, her appearance-her life-to avoid being connected to a crime she committed in self defense years ago. But just when she thinks she has nothing to fear, handsome stranger Blake Windsor shows up.

He claims to be the handyman her boss sent to help complete the project she's working on-Camp Getaway-a place where inner city kids will get respite from concrete and drive-bys. Being a loner has kept her alive, and Kelli's instincts tell her to leave. But without Blake's help, the refuge for inner city children won't be completed on time. Against her instincts, she accepts his help.

Blake Windsor is a corporate executive accepted his boss's request to find out if Kelli Carpenter is really a woman his boss thinks he knew years before. He begrudgingly returns to the blue-collar construction lifestyle he vowed to leave behind, hoping doing this favor will advance his career. The woman he meets bears little resemblance to the woman he's supposed to find, but something about her mystifies him, and he decides to continue with his deception to learn more about her.

When someone makes an attempt on Kelli's life, she runs-but she takes Blake with her. Keep your friends close but your enemies closer is her philosophy. And Kelli is convinced Blake knows something that will link her to her former lover's death, ending her life as she knows it.

What's in a Name? is full of twists and turns as Blake and Kelli try to keep one step ahead of whoever is following them-while they try to figure out why.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Excited to say I'm on Backlist ebooks too. I have high hopes for this group. Thanks, guys, for 
"letting me in".... I see a number of places we can fit.


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

Isn't Backlist Ebooks going to have a new sale promotion in May?


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes... On Smashwords!


----------



## alan nayes (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks for posting--i'm also in the process of converting two of my out-of-print novels to ebooks.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, Backlist Ebooks will have a sale through Smashwords from May 16-22, so don't miss it!  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan (Jul 15, 2010)

Today through May 22: The Backlist eBooks Merry May Sale features 52 authors and nearly 200 books! The books were previously published by all the major publishers. The authors include New York Times and USA Today bestsellers and major award-winners. Check out the deails--including a full list of participating authors and their books--on the official Smashwords blog: http://blog.smashwords.com/

_--- edit... new post merged with original thread for Backlist eBooks. _


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Wonderful variety of books, if I do say so myself. So glad Mark Coker agrees. Hope everyone will check out his blog.


----------



## Doranna (Aug 10, 2010)

Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan said:


> Today through May 22: The Backlist eBooks Merry May Sale features 52 authors and nearly 200 books! The books were previously published by all the major publishers. The authors include New York Times and USA Today bestsellers and major award-winners. Check out the deails--including a full list of participating authors and their books--on the official Smashwords blog: http://blog.smashwords.com/


All the sale books through Smashwords are DRM-Free, as well.

Backlist eBooks also has a dedicated Kindle store at its backlistebooks.com web site.


----------

